# [Solved]Firefox (both compiled and bin) has problem

## corbintech

Hello,

I just got done (if one is considered ever done) with my install.

Firefox is causing little squares. I cannot use scrot to do a screenshot as they vanish when I click off the window.

No strange hardware. System76 Gazelle Professional with an i7-4810 with onboard graphics.

No X configuration, letting Xorg handle as everything is working fine.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance.Last edited by corbintech on Wed Nov 19, 2014 7:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *corbintech wrote:*   

>  I cannot use scrot to do a screenshot as they vanish when I click off the window.

 You could try getting a screenshot using import *Quote:*   

> $ sleep 5 && import -window root /tmp/little_squares.png

 

----------

## corbintech

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *corbintech wrote:*    I cannot use scrot to do a screenshot as they vanish when I click off the window. You could try getting a screenshot using import *Quote:*   $ sleep 5 && import -window root /tmp/little_squares.png 

 

Thanks for that. 

http://www.4shared.com/download/6IadeeVZba/2014-11-18-053410_1920x1080_sc.png?lgfp=3000

----------

## charles17

Indeed, it looks somewhat strange.  Are you getting the same with a clean firefox profile?

For getting another profile you have to close all instances of firefox and start its profilemanager *Quote:*   

> $ firefox -ProfileManager

 

----------

## corbintech

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Indeed, it looks somewhat strange.  Are you getting the same with a clean firefox profile?
> 
> For getting another profile you have to close all instances of firefox and start its profilemanager *Quote:*   $ firefox -ProfileManager 

 

Thanks for the reply.

I just created a test profile and it had the same problem. 

It only happens in Firefox, no issues with any other programs. I haven't tried another browser though.

----------

## charles17

Suppose you are on www-client/firefox.  To check if your problem is specific to Gentoo or upstream you could try www-client/firefox-bin

----------

## corbintech

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Suppose you are on www-client/firefox.  To check if your problem is specific to Gentoo or upstream you could try www-client/firefox-bin

 

I first noticed the problem with firefox-bin, I then "upgraded (down)" to the compiled version and have the same issue.

----------

## Jean-Paul

On my firefox I see the same little squares. 

This happends sometimes if I scroll fast using the mouse-wheel of my Logitech-M500.

Btw. 

the cpu I use is an i7-4810 with onboard graphics.

I don't think this is a firefox issue but who knows ...

----------

## frostschutz

I've seen this before, IIRC it was a bug in the intel graphics driver, but fixed ages ago...

----------

## Ant P.

Yeah, chances are it's a driver problem. Intel seems to be the worst for those...

----------

## corbintech

Thanks for the replies.

Since this is a driver issue, I am trying to figure out how to upgrade X11 to the newest version. I have mesa upgraded to the newest.

package.accept_keywords:

=media-libs/mesa-10.3.1

=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.58

What do I put to pull in the newest xorg with the newest drivers?

Thanks.

----------

## corbintech

I got this problem solved.

I upgraded to testing. I spend most of my time on my computer in a browser and the boxes were a big deal. 

So, that is the solution if anyone else has this problem.

Thanks for all the replies.

----------

## charles17

 *corbintech wrote:*   

> I got this problem solved.
> 
> I upgraded to testing. 

 Could you please be a little more specific? What packages did you upgrade to testing (~?)?

P.S.: It's good practise to put "[SOLVED]" to the topic's title after solution.

----------

## corbintech

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *corbintech wrote:*   I got this problem solved.
> 
> I upgraded to testing.  Could you please be a little more specific? What packages did you upgrade to testing (~?)?
> 
> P.S.: It's good practise to put "[SOLVED]" to the topic's title after solution.

 

~amd64.

----------

## Hu

So you switched your entire system to testing?  That may work, but it is massive overkill.  I run a mostly-stable system with Firefox and a few of its supporting packages from testing, and have not seen problems like the one you described.

----------

